# Output midi automation in kontakt



## zzprod (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it possible to automate output levels on a multi output kontakt?
I know I can send it to different channels in my host and automate them but in my setup I have multiple outputs routed to a single host channel and I want to control the levels. right clicking the output faders does nothing.


----------



## mk282 (Nov 20, 2012)

You cannot automate anything in Kontakt's Output section. You can only automate instrument volumes.


----------



## zzprod (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm using the same midi channel for two instruments so I can't balance between them with a controller. any suggestion?


----------



## Raptor4 (Nov 21, 2012)

zzprod @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> I'm using the same midi channel for two instruments so I can't balance between them with a controller. any suggestion?


You cloud do that via the Multi Script processor. 
1. Open the Multi Script and go to Presets and choose Factory->Transform->Transformer.
2. Let say your external controller is set to midi channel 1 and you want to use two CC# to control the levels of two different instruments. Let's use CC12 & CC13 (ch.1) as incoming ones for our example. Both Kontakt instruments are set to: instance A ch.1, instance B ch.2. Therefore we can leave CC12 as it is so we can control instrument A via CC12 - OK!
3. In the Multi Transformer set the 2nd CC# box to 13 - this is the condition one.
4. In the Multi Transformer set the 6th (most right) box to "MidiCh.[A]ch.2" this will be the channel operation.
As you see your source CC13 (ch.1) will be transformed to CC13(ch.2) so you can learn the level of the Kontakt B (ch.2) instance.
You can load up to five Transformers in the different Multi Script slots to control 6 instruments (you do need any transformation for the instrument which matches the external controller midi channel).
Another scenario is somebody to have time to program one complex Multi script, offering up to 16ch transformations - all in one UI design.
Regards,
R4

BTW: By the way you can do such transformation using the DAW transformers if any. Which DAW host do you use ?


----------



## sonaht (Nov 21, 2012)

You could potentially load the same instrument in 2 different slots and choose 2 different outputs.

Then use the code below in a multiscript to control their respective volume:


```
on init
 message("")
 
 declare const $slot_id_1 := 0
 declare const $slot_id_2 := 1
 
 declare ui_knob $Volume_1 (0,1000000,1)
 set_knob_unit ($Volume_1,$KNOB_UNIT_DB)
 set_knob_defval ($Volume_1,630859)

  declare ui_knob $Volume_2 (0,1000000,1)
 set_knob_unit ($Volume_2,$KNOB_UNIT_DB)
 set_knob_defval ($Volume_2,630859)
 
 $Volume_1 := get_engine_par_m ($ENGINE_PAR_VOLUME,$slot_id_1,0,-1)
 set_knob_label ($Volume_1,get_engine_par_disp_m($ENGINE_PAR_VOLUME,$slot_id_1,0,-1))

 $Volume_2 := get_engine_par_m ($ENGINE_PAR_VOLUME,$slot_id_2,0,-1)
 set_knob_label ($Volume_2,get_engine_par_disp_m($ENGINE_PAR_VOLUME,$slot_id_2,0,-1))
end on

on ui_control ($Volume_1)
 set_engine_par_m($ENGINE_PAR_VOLUME,$Volume_1,$slot_id_1,0,-1)
 set_knob_label ($Volume_1,get_engine_par_disp_m($ENGINE_PAR_VOLUME,$slot_id_1,0,-1))
end on

on ui_control ($Volume_2)
 set_engine_par_m($ENGINE_PAR_VOLUME,$Volume_2,$slot_id_2,0,-1)
 set_knob_label ($Volume_2,get_engine_par_disp_m($ENGINE_PAR_VOLUME,$slot_id_2,0,-1))
end on
```


----------



## Tod (Nov 23, 2012)

> Is it possible to automate output levels on a multi output kontakt?
> I know I can send it to different channels in my host and automate them but in my setup I have multiple outputs routed to a single host channel and I want to control the levels. right clicking the output faders does nothing.





> You cannot automate anything in Kontakt's Output section. You can only automate instrument volumes.





> I'm using the same midi channel for two instruments so I can't balance between them with a controller. any suggestion?



Humm, so you have two instruments using the same midi channel going out the same output and you want to control their volumes differently?

If that's the case you don't need a script for this.

Open each instrument's options. Make sure the first instrument has the regular controllers checked and on the second uncheck them.

Then drag a CC# (CC8 for instance) to the main volume of the second instrument. 

Now you should be able to control the first insturment with CC7 and the 2nd instrument with CC8.


----------

